# Gol di Bale Barcellona Real Madrid Coppa del Re. Video. 16 Aprile



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Gol pazzesco di Gareth Bale (il gol del 2-1 a favore del Real Madrid) nel corso di Barcellona - Real Madrid, finale di Coppa del Re disputata questa sera, Mercoledì 16 Aprile 2014.


Video del grandissimo gol di Bale qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Ribadisco ciò che dissi mesi fa: si può discutere sui 100 milioni,ma solo chi non lo ha mai visto giocare può dire che è sopravvalutato.
Classico gol alla Bale,comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ribadisco ciò che dissi mesi fa: si può discutere sui 100 milioni,ma solo chi non lo ha mai visto giocare può dire che è sopravvalutato.
> Classico gol alla Bale,comunque.



Infatti...taxi per Maicon ehehemmm no no Taxi per Bousquets...

Certo che all'85'esimo e fare un gol del genere...


----------



## O Animal (16 Aprile 2014)

Gol atomico... Ma per giustificare i 100 milioni ne dovrebbe fare almeno altri 2/3 così.. Nelle semifinali e nella finale di champions...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Gol pazzesco mamma mia


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Un gol allucinante, Gareth


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Aprile 2014)

Non pensavo ci arrivasse dopo essere stato spinto fuori, impressionante


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Tata Martino si lamenta perchè gli ha scompigliato i capelli


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi che partita, stupenda. Il Real ha mangiato tanti gol, troppi, alla fine sembrava quasi una beffa..ma poi Bale ha fatto il golazo. Neymar è ad oggi un giocatorino. 

Dimenticavo, vamos Madrid!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Gareth mio vai via lì non vai bene. I gol così non te li fanno mai fare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2014)

No spè non è fisicamente possibile, fake


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2014)

Meglio Divemar


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ribadisco ciò che dissi mesi fa: si può discutere sui 100 milioni,ma solo chi non lo ha mai visto giocare può dire che è sopravvalutato.
> Classico gol alla Bale,comunque.



Concordo!E' quello che ribadisco sempre pure io!




O Animal ha scritto:


> Gol atomico... Ma per giustificare i 100 milioni ne dovrebbe fare almeno altri 2/3 così.. Nelle semifinali e nella finale di champions...




Ti sei "salvato" perché hai detto semifinali e finale di Champions perché di goal cosi con la maglia del Real mi pare che ne abbia già fatti due..Ho visto giusto qualche giorno fa un video di tutti i suoi goal nel Real e son sicuro che almeno un coast to coast pazzesco,l'ha già fatto.

Comunque ragazzi vedersi questo goal in diretta è stata un emozione incredibile.All'85esimo fare un goal del genere che decide una finale di Coppa del Re con Cristiano Ronaldo fuori per infortunio è qualcosa di pazzesco.
Per me,per come piace il calcio a me è il gol più bello dell'anno!!Immenso Bale!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Aprile 2014)

stupendo.Il bello del calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

Taxi for Bartra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che partita, stupenda. Il Real ha mangiato tanti gol, troppi, alla fine sembrava quasi una beffa..ma poi Bale ha fatto il golazo. *Neymar è ad oggi un giocatorino*.
> 
> Dimenticavo, vamos Madrid!!!!


Vorrei porre un problema su 'sto ragazzo: secondo me Neymar si sta bruciando a Barcellona, in primis perché è andato in una squadra sul viale del tramonto, in secundis perché ci è andato per fare la badante di Messi, fossi in lui o nel suo procuratore mi proporrei a qualche altra società dove possa essere messo al centro del progetto e crescere seriamente, dove? Io proverei in Premier, al City, pensate un Neymar-Aguero, oppure al Chelsea, dove secondo me sarebbe intrigante un Neymar centravanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia. Un aereo che sta per decollare...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2014)

Un difensore serio lo avrebbe steso molto prima...gran gol ma i meriti son da condividere con Bartra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre un problema su 'sto ragazzo: secondo me Neymar si sta bruciando a Barcellona, in primis perché è andato in una squadra sul viale del tramonto, in secundis perché ci è andato per fare la badante di Messi, fossi in lui o nel suo procuratore mi proporrei a qualche altra società dove possa essere messo al centro del progetto e crescere seriamente, dove? Io proverei in Premier, al City, pensate un Neymar-Aguero, oppure al Chelsea, dove secondo me sarebbe intrigante un Neymar centravanti.



concordo in parte...per me la scelta di Neymar è stata la migliore che poteva fare per quest'anno...quest'anno ha avuto l'occasione di imparare tanto da Campionissimi...in qualsiasi altra squadra non poteva lavorare sereno con tutta la pressione che gli sarebbe arrivata per i Mondiali e per vederlo finalmente in Europa
secondo me è stato proprio intelligente e furbo
ora chiaro che fra 1-2 anni è meglio che va in una squadra (magari Chelsea) dove lui è al centro di un progetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo in parte...per me la scelta di Neymar è stata la migliore che poteva fare per quest'anno...quest'anno ha avuto l'occasione di imparare tanto da Campionissimi...in qualsiasi altra squadra non poteva lavorare sereno con tutta la pressione che gli sarebbe arrivata per i Mondiali e per vederlo finalmente in Europa
> secondo me è stato proprio intelligente e furbo
> ora chiaro che fra 1-2 anni è meglio che va in una squadra (magari Chelsea) dove lui è al centro di un progetto


Lavorare a Barcellona gli starà dando sicuramente molto, un conto è fare il giocoliere al Santos, un conto è giocare seriamente a calcio ma è giovane e prima o poi dovrà svincolarsi da un ambiente che lo potrà istruire soltanto professionalmente ma che non gli permetterà mai il salto di qualità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lavorare a Barcellona gli starà dando sicuramente molto, un conto è fare il giocoliere al Santos, un conto è giocare seriamente a calcio ma è giovane e prima o poi dovrà svincolarsi da un ambiente che lo potrà istruire soltanto professionalmente ma che non gli permetterà mai il salto di qualità.



esatto, ma quest'anno ha fatto proprio bene...metti caso che andava al Chelsea e falliva?


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre un problema su 'sto ragazzo: secondo me Neymar si sta bruciando a Barcellona, in primis perché è andato in una squadra sul viale del tramonto, in secundis perché ci è andato per fare la badante di Messi, fossi in lui o nel suo procuratore mi proporrei a qualche altra società dove possa essere messo al centro del progetto e crescere seriamente, dove? Io proverei in Premier, al City, pensate un Neymar-Aguero, oppure al Chelsea, dove secondo me sarebbe intrigante un Neymar centravanti.



I miei dubbi erano i seguenti estate scorsa: mettere una prima donna come Neymar a fare l'attaccante esterno in favore dell'altra prima donna Messi centravanti non so quanto sarebbe produttivo. Basti guardare un altro grande talento come Sanchez, limitato sull'esterno e letteralmente sprecato. 

In parte però mi sbagliavo, il Barca ha cambiato modo di giocare e da quest'anno pure gli attaccanti esterni riescono a raggiungere un ottimo numero di reti. Ma il problema di fondo non cambia, Neymar deve giocare in posizione centrale, è li che con Santos e nazionale ha fatto le cose migliori. 

Ieri sera Neymar è stato imbarazzante, ha fatto l'esterno con risultati sterili, non ha mai fatto giocate decisive. Alla fine gli è capitata la palla vincente, che al di la della sfortuna del palo la ritengo comunque un errore di conclusione del ragazzo. 

A me Neymar non ha mai esaltato, adoravo e adoro tutt'ora tutta la vita Bale, giocatore straordinario.


----------



## Morghot (17 Aprile 2014)

Stupendo.
Guardandolo mi son ricordato del gran gol di pato contro la roma in cui si fa tutta la fascia e la insacca con mexes inerme... dio mio pato perchè, perchè sei finito così, cosa ****o poteva diventare... mi roderà fino alla tomba il suo tracollo.


----------



## Dexter (17 Aprile 2014)

Il bello è che continua a correre alla stessa velocità anche dopo che ha segnato


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Multa a Bale:


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un difensore serio lo avrebbe steso molto prima...gran gol ma i meriti son da condividere con Bartra.


Allora per non far segnare basterebbe fare sempre fallo prima che uno tiri o quando ti salta?


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Allora per non far segnare basterebbe fare sempre fallo prima che uno tiri o quando ti salta?




Non hai capito, doveva far fallo appena Bale prende palla, invece di andargli incontro come un salame, perchè avere il gallese in campo libero vuol dire correre seri rischi, specie in una ripartenza...e specie se ti chiami Bartra e non Maldini o Nesta


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Aprile 2014)

Il gol dell'anno. Fenomeno.
Io in estate criticavo solamente la cifra dell'acquisto, mai messo in discussione il valore assoluto del giocatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che partita, stupenda. Il Real ha mangiato tanti gol, troppi, alla fine sembrava quasi una beffa..ma poi Bale ha fatto il golazo. *Neymar è ad oggi un giocatorino*.
> 
> Dimenticavo, vamos Madrid!!!!


Neymar deve lavorare sul piano fisico, è troppo debole fisicamente.


----------

